# Dinette Drawers



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has pictures or specs on a dinette drawer modification. My wife would really like to have the ease of a drawer instead of lifting the cushions. Thanks for your help. Keith


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

How about a door instead of a drawer? Here are pictures of mine:

Lots of storage area behind that wall, but not the most convenient access. 









Now I can access the storage area without pulling off the cushions.


----------



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

Camping Fan said:


> How about a door instead of a drawer? Here are pictures of mine:
> 
> Lots of storage area behind that wall, but not the most convenient access.
> 
> ...


That helps. Thanks


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Keystone supplies drawers in the new 2010 units. Open a door and then a long drawer slides out. If you do this mod be sure to add a locking pin to keep the drawer locked while in transit.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

MacTeam said:


> Keystone supplies drawers in the new 2010 units. Open a door and then a long drawer slides out. If you do this mod be sure to add a locking pin to keep the drawer locked while in transit.


Clarkely has built his own drawers....check with him


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a 2010 with a door...but, no drawer. Could that have been an oversite?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I put in a cabinet door, too. I bought a door from a cabinet warehouse for $5 and found a door pull at Lowes that is nearly identical to all the others. So I took the one off the vanity door in the bathroom (only one in there) and put the similar one there. That way, I had the bathroom pull to use on the new door and it was identical to all the others on the adjacent cainets. (Got the hinges at Lowes, too.)



















There's a lot of space under there and most of it is accessible thru the door. We store the "seldom used, but gotta have in case" stuff at the back.

Hope this is helpful.

Mike


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

DLAS268ers said:


> I have a 2010 with a door...but, no drawer. Could that have been an oversite?


I believe the drawers were a mid-year change. I'm guessing your date of manufacture is early in the model year, probably still in 2009.

Doug


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

duggy said:


> I have a 2010 with a door...but, no drawer. Could that have been an oversite?


I believe the drawers were a mid-year change. I'm guessing your date of manufacture is early in the model year, probably still in 2009.

Doug
[/quote]

I didn't know they made mid-year changes. All of the 2010's we looked at had the drawers. I don't know if they were early or late year models though. My 2011 has them and we love em. Much easier to get to that space. I wish there was an exterior door to get under the part of the dinette along the wall. Anyone ever do that?


----------

